# Dirty Dozen Philadelphia



## clonechemist (Sep 8, 2006)

I'd really like to do the dirty dozen ride this year. Anyone done it in the past and have any input or advice? 

http://colinsandbergevents.blogspot.com/

The website states that the riders will all regroup between the climbs, though I heard from a friend that this was not the case in the past.


----------

